# Karlberg



## Irishcat922 (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone read Karlberg on Covenant theology? I know some of you guys have. Thoughts, good, bad, indifferent. Is he worth the money his book is $40.00. Or at least that's what i have found.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 12, 2006)

From what I know, he is very good...but $40 is pretty steep.

You can always download it for free here.


----------

